

Why are Harvard graduates in the mail room? - eplanit
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2012/02/26/magazine/why-are-harvard-graduates-in-the-mailroom.xml

======
dmils4
"Many graphic designers have been replaced by Photoshop"

The writer lost all of his credibility once he dropped that line.

------
ColinWright
Previous submission with extensive discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3624203>

